# Washing Machines



## Tarango (Nov 3, 2006)

Hello, 


I am starting to research what washing machine to purchase as the one we have got at the moment is (thankfully) on its way out. I hate it!   . At the moment, the fabric softener part of the drawer does not empty after the softener has been sloshed into the machine and I have to empty it every time I have use the bloomen machine.


Are there any machines you would recommend / warn to stay away from? I have been looking the the Indesit Moon and think it is quite nice as the dispenser is in the door. Has anyone got one of these and are they any good? 
Your opinions would be appreciated.


Many thanks
T
xxx


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Hey hun, 

I've just bought an Indesit, not sure what one (not the Moon) and it's fab!!! Only had it a few weeks though, but no problems. I also have an Indesit dryer, I've had it a few years and it's still going strong     

Tina xx


----------



## PaddyGirl (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi 

We have a Bosch (spelling?). Had it for years and it's been great. Mum also had exactly the same model and no problems with hers either. In fact mum still has hers, it's now in their annexe. We also have an Indesit dryer which hasn't given us any problems either. 

Happy shopping! 

PaddyGirl x


----------



## Tarango (Nov 3, 2006)

hi


Thank you for your replies!
Do the indesit one and Bosch one leave any water behind in the drawer?


thanks
T
xx


----------



## PaddyGirl (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi

No our Bosch ones haven't done that.  

I know what you mean about water being left in the drawer though, my old machine used to do that too. That was a Hotpoint. 

Are there any internet 'surveys' that compare these things too? 

Paddy xx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Just to add, the fabric softener problem is something I've had on a couple of machines and isn't really caused by the machine as such (although in part design of the drawer) but is one of those general maintenance things that we're all supposed to do but, well, you know, you never really get around to! Mine gets gunky and mouldy - it's quite disgusting actually - and I have to take it out periodically and give it a good scrub down. 
So really, I'd say, check that you can do things like remove the drawer and get in there to clean it properly, as well as all the other features you're looking for. 

C~x


----------



## Tarango (Nov 3, 2006)

hello,


Caz- my Hoover washing m/c (am going to name and shame it now!) has a design fault in the drawer I'm sure! I have faithfully kept the drawer area clean but the water still remains there at the end of the cycle      Looking at the 'compartment' there is no where for the water to drain from it looks like the softener is whooshed out during the cycle.


I am just worried in case my next machine does the same   


I am going to have a surf to see if there are any comparison sites.


thank you for all your replies
have a good afternoon 
love
T
xxx


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Hey hun,

I had problems with my Hotpoint machine (same as you) but I haven't had any problems with the Indesit   

Good luck with your search hun


----------

